# Since we can't request roms etc why not this?



## Undercover Flip (Dec 9, 2002)

How bout we can "request" roms but we can ONLY PM THEM or EMAIL THEM no more posting them on threads...good? Bad? Or will the Site provider thingys won't allow it?


----------



## ivwshane (Dec 9, 2002)

I say post the links like this;

h**p://www.google.com


----------



## Screamer (Dec 9, 2002)

you cant post links, end of story, does'nt matter how you write them & if you post a link & we all get shut down then i will come hunt you down & maybe you will end up being the screamer


----------



## kutabare (Dec 9, 2002)

QUOTE(Screamer @ Dec 9 2002 said:


> you cant post links, end of story, does'nt matter how you write them & if you post a link & we all get shut down then i will come hunt you down & maybe you will end up being the screamer


Agreed. You KNOW the sites to look. you ALSO KNOW irc. stop being so pathetic, there isn't a problem finding roms now is there.....

You may get the rom a day later than other people. BIG DEAL................


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 9, 2002)

QUOTE(Screamer @ Dec 8 2002 said:


> you cant post links, end of story, does'nt matter how you write them & if you post a link & we all get shut down then i will come hunt you down & maybe you will end up being the screamer


This could be me or is this guy a little ummmm coo coo ?


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 9, 2002)

u can find the latest roms on advance-power.........

so if u want get them from there or check out the gbatemp's irc channel.......


----------



## dice (Dec 9, 2002)

How about this, KiVan or someone makes a new discusion board where someone requests a rom and someone pm's a person with what they need without them gaining a post just like the testing area. And the person who started the topic can put up a sign saying that there problem is solved


----------



## ivwshane (Dec 9, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 9 2002 said:


> How about this, KiVan or someone makes a new discusion board where someone requests a rom and someone pm's a person with what they need without them gaining a post just like the testing area. And the person who started the topic can put up a sign saying that there problem is solved


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## demu (Dec 9, 2002)

@ivwshane

Your sig reminds me on old cdrsoft


----------



## bizzare (Dec 9, 2002)

dice, thats a good idea i hope KiVan implements that.


----------



## dice (Dec 9, 2002)

Im praying


----------



## Sealeopard_007 (Dec 9, 2002)

well,i dont think theres any solutions for that since ROMS PROVIDING was more illegal than b4


----------



## ivwshane (Dec 10, 2002)

QUOTE(demu @ Dec 9 2002 said:


> @ivwshane
> 
> Your sig reminds me on old cdrsoftÂ


I miss that place but not too many people there care about emulation.


----------



## demu (Dec 10, 2002)

True, I don't post there anymore, nothing to say and nothing to add.....


----------



## johnnyafc (Dec 10, 2002)

QUOTE(Screamer @ Dec 9 2002 said:


> i will come hunt you down & maybe you will end up being the screamer


LOL i bet everyone is filling their pants through fear


----------



## Fenriz (Dec 10, 2002)

I just cant get the whole idea of not putting link... i mean... the whole idea behind this community is ilegal...


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 15, 2002)

Sorry you are wrong,  discussing roms is not illegal, posting links is illegal and can close the forum down.
What is hard to understand about that?
What I find hard to understand is the reluctance of many people to use mIRC, it can be up and running within minutes, including the download and you can have the most up to date roms from many sources a few minutes later.  It isnt complicated, grab a script like invision and you browse and download the fserves in an explorer style window, very simple.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't want any rom links since you can download them everywhere! I download 2 CDs of roms, before I find this very helpful and interesting forum...So, it was harder to find a good forum than tons of roms to download.....I don't want to waste my time to find another good one (wich probably doesn't exist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
I mean just look at the sticky post "GBA scene links" or use irc or wathever you want BUT stop asking for roms....please.


----------



## kutabare (Dec 15, 2002)

Fenriz Stop moaning, its not going to change anything. if you want a site with rom links then build & host one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, if you do, post us a link


----------

